# Laptops and Skin



## Rosemary (Oct 7, 2010)

Prolonged use of laptops on your lap can leave skin mottled and discoloured, study says.

PEOPLE who spend long hours with a laptop computer sitting on their lap have been warned they could suffer "toasted skin syndrome".

The unusual-looking mottled skin condition can result from long-term heat exposure, according to medical reports on the prolonged use of laptops in this way.

A special warning for the men too!

Prolonged use of laptops on your lap can leave skin mottled and discoloured, study says | The Australian


----------



## digs (Oct 7, 2010)

For those of you who despair at the thought of giving up your naked laptopping, rejoice! There's a simple, elegant solution. For each hour you sit with your laptop on your lap, spend another hour with it facing the other way, craning your back and neck over and around to see the upside-down screen. This won't reduce mottling, but it will give you a nice even mottle to rival the crispiest tans.

P.S. Maybe they should change the name from laptops...


----------



## The Ace (Oct 7, 2010)

(Pssst, post a new thread in, 'Introductions,' and tell us a bit about yourself.)

The name, 'Laptop,' is a misnomer anyway.  It should be placed on a flat, hard surface which allows the air to circulate underneath.  If it's getting too hot for comfort, it isn't doing the internal workings much good.


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

> The name, 'Laptop,' is a misnomer anyway.



I guess thats why they have an alternate name - *Notebook PCs*!!


----------



## Simple Simon (Oct 23, 2010)

If I used my laptop as shown in the link I'd be pushing 3rd degree burns within a few minutes. Dell should add that their laptops can also function as electric heaters.


----------



## sloweye (Oct 23, 2010)

If any one is interested i got one of these well over a year ago and it still works fine so they are quite good. pop yout lappy on top, plug it in to the USB and your away.
As for sitting it on your lap? i just put it (stand and all) on to a large hard back book.....um, i'm using one of those 'mysteries of...' books right now. Jobs a good 'un.

3 light fan USB cooler laptop cooling pad mat stand uk on eBay (end time 16-Nov-10 02:15:22 GMT)


Oh, and i turned the center fan around on mine so that now 2 are drawing heat down and away and the center one is pushing air up. I can have it running for hours on end and it hardly gets warm.


----------

